# amnesty report



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The international human rights watchdog Amnesty International has revealed that in 2010 Egypt’s Ministry of Interior received two sniper rifles from Finland.

In a report published on Wednesday about arms' transfers to countries that crackdown on political dissent in the Middle East, Amnesty said that the Finnish government “licensed two sniper rifles (TRG-22 and TRG-42) for the Egyptian Ministry of Interior.”

The information about the sniper rifles came from SaferGlobe Finland, a research unit. It contradicts Interior Minister Mahmoud al-Essawy's denial that the police apparatus owns snipers, made in response to allegations that some of the protesters killed during the 18-day uprising that toppled the regime of former President Hosni Mubarak were targeted by snipers.

read the rest here Amnesty International report reveals Egypt police own sniper rifles | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------

